# machine code?



## N3maN (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey guys, 
i am no mug when in comes to the old computer, bud i need to find my machine code..... whatever that is. I am pretty sure it is to do with scripting, because i have a progam that needs it to validate a Registration Number. Can anyone please help me find my machine code? The example give in C 1000 1000 1000 1000.
Thanks in advance for any help.
N3


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 19, 2006)

N3maN said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> i am no mug when in comes to the old computer, bud i need to find my machine code..... whatever that is. I am pretty sure it is to do with scripting, because i have a progam that needs it to validate a Registration Number. Can anyone please help me find my machine code? The example give in C 1000 1000 1000 1000.
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> N3



Is it possible that they want the number given under the "Registered to:" heading, under the "General" tab in System Properties (Start > My Computer > "View system information" > General tab)?? It's a 20 digit number (on mine at least).


----------



## N3maN (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope... that one didnt work... thanks for trying... anyone els got ay ideas?
Thanks
N3


----------



## texmex (Apr 20, 2006)

N3maN.
You're just going to have to come out of the closet and tell someone what the programme is.  Any answers without this piece of information is pure guesswork.  

Personally, I've never heard of a programme requesting a "Machine Code".  Maybe a MAC Address, CD Key, Licence No.  etc.. but never "Machine code".  If you could perhaps include a quote, *word for word *, of what you are being asked for, and even more usefully, what you are upto, when you encounter such a request, someone maybe able to help.


----------



## N3maN (Apr 20, 2006)

I am trying to get a license for Sebelius 4. If someone could drop me an email at *REMOVED* and i will send them a copy of the prog (it is 300k or so), and see if they can work it out?
Thanks
N3


----------



## SFR (Apr 20, 2006)

N3maN said:
			
		

> I am trying to get a license for Sebelius 4. If someone could drop me an email at *REMOVED* and i will send them a copy of the prog (it is 300k or so), and see if they can work it out?
> Thanks
> N3


 
..Wow, some versions of that program are quite expensive...

Oh yeah, next time read the forum rules before posting.

*Forum Rules* 
*How to get (any) free software! (or anything else for that matter)*


----------

